# To Zaino or not to Zaino?



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

OK, help me out here....trying to decide whether to go for it or not?

*Pros*:


the reviews & pictures I see of it look SUPERB - cant ALL be wrong and I like the glassy look I see...
I love trying loads of different stuff
I think I need to get it out of my system
I really like the idea of multiple layers in a day - nothing else I have does that
It might replace loads of my current stuff, that would be sold
I like the idea of a full system, especially one that delivers on durability for winter use etc
I really like 'wipe on walk away' stuff like Z-CS as a regular and durable top-up

*Cons:*

I have WAY TOO MUCH stuff already 
I have Ultima PGP which is widely regarded as a similar look after 3 layers, but doesnt layer in a day 
Cost for the initial outlay - Z2, ZFX, Z6, Z8 & Z-CS ideally...
I am not usually one to follow the crowd 
Would ideally need Z2pro for the new cars & Z3 for my old single stage MG
Finicky in the cold and damp...


Help me out here please  I know I could sell it easily if it doesnt deliver for me, and I'm not put off by the mixing etc but certainly by the cost of all the bits to get it to deliver what I am looking for ideally  Lost count of the number of times I've loaded up a big basket of stuff but not pressed the 'buy it' button....

Maybe i need to see if I can identify Dave's Zaino finish at the big wax test and if its noticeably different for me, then I can splurge on it all?


----------



## mark1319 (Sep 9, 2007)

Was very impressed the first time I used Z8 and anyone I've given it to try has been raving about it. Moved on to Z5+Z2 and it looks stunning, better than any other LSP I've used and it's easy to apply. At least get Z8 BP to see what your opinion is of that then get the rest if it impresses


----------



## abd1973 (Aug 27, 2007)

I had a similar dilemma about a month or so ago. I had been using the Duragloss range on My BM and I highly rate it But one I tried the Z AIO and the Z CS I was hooked as it was so easy to use and the finish was excellent.

So I have just bought the Z2, ZFX and some other bits. It was definitely worth a try. I think it is probably more durable that the duragloss but I still rate that as well.

I tend not to follow everyone else as well ( As you can see by the use of duragloss) so it was a difficult choice for me as well.

Only my thoughts ( well ramblings really) and it probably hasnt helped at all.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

you're mirroring some of my own recent thoughts....

1. try Z8 first
2. Z-AIO + Z-CS as an intro, but then I know I'll just wonder what I'm missing without Z2 :lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Well for me I bought Z2 and Z6 not tryed it yet but I will this week the Z6 it about the same as most other QDS.I know Z18 is expensive but you can to a average sized car alot of times iam going to try it soon.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

in the same boat mate, i want to try it but i got soooo much stuff already that i'm quite happy with. but i have bought a bottle of z8. just about to go out and give it a whirl.


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Just my thoughts.

I bought Z8, ZAIO, Z2pro and ZFX to start. Since I have added CS, Z6 and another Z2pro.

To get a good idea on the cheap you can get ZAIO, Z2pro and Z8 which gives a good idea of the finish. You will need to get the paintwork spot on before applying.

They say Z2pro needs ZFX for the first application. I don't think this is necessary. I layered up (one layer per night) the wing of my car topped with Z8. After a few layers I bought the rest of the kit.




Z-CS is expensive and not necessary (easier way to get the layers on) but is great on wheels.
Again I think z6 isn't necessary


----------



## Jaygo (Apr 7, 2008)

Interesting post as ever Bigpikle.

I’m just a little sceptical of the claims and dare I say the experiences some are having with Zaino.

Views can change just like many people who used to argue SRP was rubbish and now accept it’s an excellent polish.

These things come and go and as I understand in the US they seemed to have gone through this phase with Zaino a long time ago and many have reverted to other products although it’s still well regarded by many.

I like seeing the photos but regard them as enjoyable rather than any realistic indication of how one finish compares to another – far too many variables involved.

Whatever views you form in the meantime I would definitely wait until after the big showdown test especially if you are going to be there.

I haven’t tried Zaino although if it outperforms the rest in a significant way no doubt I will – but I have a suspicion it won’t.


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

panama said:


> in the same boat mate, i want to try it but i got soooo much stuff already that i'm quite happy with. but i have bought a bottle of z8. just about to go out and give it a whirl.


Exactly what I`m doing, the Z8 is here I`m just waiting for a decent day to try it out


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> you're mirroring some of my own recent thoughts....
> 
> 1. try Z8 first
> 2. Z-AIO + Z-CS as an intro, but then I know I'll just wonder what I'm missing without Z2 :lol:


I'm the opposite. I got ZAIO which I haven't used yet. I'm gonna get Z8 +Z2 +ZFX but wondering I'd be missing something if I didn't get Z-CS and Z6 :wall::lol:


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

I am contemplating getting Z8 - my issue with the Zaino is how fussy it can be with damp cold weather conditions. Also is it really easy to top up like a wax can be ?


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

Save your cash, perhaps just get the Z8 and wait for the hype to die down and see if it stands the test of time.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

thanks all :thumb:

it was looking like a whitewash in favour of the Zaino, but now its a bit close, but not much  I had also forgotten about the ambient temps/conditions issue as well.... That had put me off in the past as well. My thoughts were that Z-AIO with Z-CS over might be an answer to that 

I just saw pro-detailing offering 15% off so that may be all I needed to push me over the edge :lol:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> thanks all :thumb:
> 
> it was looking like a whitewash in favour of the Zaino, but now its a bit close, but not much
> 
> I just saw pro-detailing offering 15% off so that may be all I needed to push me over the edge :lol:


Yeh me too, that's a cracking offer:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Dont say that guys I really cant order any more things....but 15% off


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

well its less £ than a tank of fuel these days


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> Dont say that guys I really cant order any more things....but 15% off


At first glance it's a cracking deal *but £13.00* for delivery :doublesho seems a bit steep for a Z2 finishing kit . Tight fisted Glaswegian maybe but I'm having second thoughts. Anyone else think this is steep?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I got £7.99 delivery for the kit and AIO, but I cant get 15% off and am wondering if that is for their own branded stuff only????

JUST BEEN TRYING IT OUT AND IT LOOKS LIKE ONLY THEIR OWN pd RANGE IS 15% OFF....  

Oh well, wont be going for that then, especially with high postage costs.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> I got £7.99 delivery for the kit and AIO, but I cant get 15% off and am wondering if that is for their own branded stuff only????


It will update when you proceed it did with me. I wonder why the big mark up on delivery to Scotland then. It's not like Glasgows the end of the earth. Maybe PD don't want Scotlands business. I get angry with this kinda thing.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

not for me  tried everything but only the PD range shows any change...


----------



## lois97 (Jul 1, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> I got £7.99 delivery for the kit and AIO, but I cant get 15% off and am wondering if that is for their own branded stuff only????
> 
> JUST BEEN TRYING IT OUT AND IT LOOKS LIKE ONLY THEIR OWN pd RANGE IS 15% OFF....
> 
> Oh well, wont be going for that then, especially with high postage costs.


BP Why are you buying it over here if your off to the US soon?
Only problem i encountered was having someone with a US billing adress but if you've got friends or relatives out there its no problem:thumb:
Basic kit $85 roughly £45  have a good trip:thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

my trip is looking slightly doubtful for a few reasons, and I also have some time off before then to get it all done. Even if I do go, my schedule looks punishing for the rest of the year, and I dont know if I'll get any time to do it all before winter really starts. I also thought a 15% off deal to have it here next week was worth a few £'s.....but never mind 

All in all though, I may well just hang on and wait until next year and use up a bit of the stuff I have sitting on the shelves.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Zaino as a system is very very good indeed. I am one of those people who hate buying more and more LSPs and then thinking, they all look the same.

I was fortunate enough to be introduced to Zaino a couple of years ago and will pretty much stick with it now as I don't think I can find better.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

I would not go for Zaino. IMHO Zaino is nothing special. It´s all in the prepp and I have never got a very good durability with Zaino. I have ZPC,Z2, Z6 and ZFX.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Porta said:


> I would not go for Zaino. IMHO Zaino is nothing special. It´s all in the prepp and I have never got a very good durability with Zaino. I have ZPC,Z2, Z6 and ZFX.


I think you're the first person to say they haven't got good durability! some people say the looks aren't that much better than other LSPs, but never compalin about the durability.


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

go on buy the complete range...you know you want too
http://www.pro-detailing.co.uk/index.php?p=226&c=0&m=1

Im sure there is a few bits in there that can replace some of your current products you use which then could be sold on


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Gleamingkleen said:


> go on buy the complete range...you know you want too
> http://www.pro-detailing.co.uk/index.php?p=226&c=0&m=1
> 
> Im sure there is a few bits in there that can replace some of your current products you use which then could be sold on


wow - you're not wrong, but you must have me confused with someone who has more money than sense :lol:


----------



## Griff (Aug 11, 2007)

I am gong to order the Paintmaster kit you are welcome to have a go of mine if you like. I would be prepared to come over to you (I have three not so friendly German Sheperds so my place could be a problem LOL)and you could try the products on say your bonnet see how you like it and then make your mind up
all the best 
Tom


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Neil_S said:


> Zaino as a system is very very good indeed. I am one of those people who hate buying more and more LSPs and then thinking, they all look the same.
> 
> I was fortunate enough to be introduced to Zaino a couple of years ago and will pretty much stick with it now as I don't think I can find better.


It was essentially on the back of Neil and Brazo's recommendations and experiences over the course of time that persuaded me to try Zaino, and to be honest with you I have not been disappointed. The product range has stood the test of time with them, and based on that I decided to give it a go... My advice is to try Z8 first, and see what you think... Its so damn simple to use and leaves a lovely slickness, its great and its a product I wouldn't be without.

You could try that and see, and then see what results you see at the big wax test and see if there is anything discernible about the Zaino finish that makes it worth the extra. On my black S60, it is the glassy nuance it offers when layered that I am a fan of - no other LSP has given me results like that, but then I would still be hard pressed to ultimately say its leaps and bound better than say Collinite - because in real world terms, its not. Its perhaps, and in my eyes and opinion, marginally better. But it doesn't cost the earth, is durable and I find it a joy to use so its win win and will likely now become the staple LSP on my car for some time to come.


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

You know it makes sense 

It's easy for me to say selling it, but looks wise it fantastic and it leaves a very slick finish as others have mentioned. I've also found durability to be excellent. I've only really been testing it myself now for about a month and a half, but on my better halfs car the side wearing Zaino still beads and sheets water like crazy .


----------



## Stan (Aug 30, 2006)

Go on treat yourself,
Get the ZAIO, CS, & Z8 itsa good taster for all types of paint work,
If you like it, while its still summer get Z2 +ZFX.
You will have the ZCS,Z8 for use in those winter days.
You could wait for the Euro version, but i know i wouldnt.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

well my birthday is only a couple of weeks away


----------



## Stan (Aug 30, 2006)

Say no more, full kit it is then.:thumb:


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Have anyone compared ZAIO and Duragloss 101?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Porta said:


> Have anyone compared ZAIO and Duragloss 101?


I did 101 the other week, but it didnt need any time to cure, unlike wat I'm told about Z-AIO. I also ended up using more than people say about Z-AIO. It gave good results though, although I didnt see much improvement in look. I hear Z-AIO does give more gloss...

Cant argue with the price though - the Z stuff is about 3x the price :doublesho


----------



## Andythescientist (Nov 25, 2005)

Wozza said:


> Save your cash, perhaps just get the Z8 and wait for the hype to die down and see if it stands the test of time.


I'd say it's already stood the test of time...

I first started using it 3 years ago.. and haven't changed since. It's a great set of products, primarily because as a complete amateur i can get fantastic results by hand. Once applied and layered it lasts for ages, in fact on my mini, i never actually noticed the protection reduce, even over winter, when i don't really apply polish for a good 2-3 months.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Is AIO/CS/Z8 a good starting point?


----------



## keith84_uk (Nov 13, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Is AIO/CS/Z8 a good starting point?


I would get AIO/CS/Z8 + Z2-pro or Z5-pro to start with

Or
Just AIO and Z2 pro:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Or buy the whole lot.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

:lol:

poll is now 2:1 in favour of going for it, but I think I'm going to wait a while, at least until the big wax test in a few weeks and see what happens  

I have some DG samples which have already proven good stuff and also the Ultima range, which is also great and cant be beaten for ease of use, but the missing piece for me is not experiencing Zaino first hand. I have a feeling it might not be too far away from some of the stuff I have already, although the reputation for durability stands for itself... 

Great comments from all - many thanks :thumb:


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Bigpikle said:


> *Cons:*
> 
> [*]I have WAY TOO MUCH stuff already


dont we all, thats what the personel sales section is for, just off load your old stuff to pay for it :thumb:


----------



## isherdholi (Sep 18, 2007)

Maybe try some Duragloss - much cheaper and easier to use, and pretty good results. I haven't tried it yet, but alot of people have given it some very good reviews, including the well respected Dave KG: -

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=75387


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Ease of use wise Zaino is very easy to use, if it isn't, you are doing something wrong.

I have used the duragloss sealants on my alloys and it was easy to use, but I wouldn't put this down as a huge advantage on the Zaino.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Zaino is good but TBH I would just get Z8 for topping up as it will make what ever LSP u have on take on a Zaino finish. the Z3 is very good. initally all u need is Z2 pro,(ZFX as well if u want) and Z6 (dilute 1:1 with distilled water). CS is all right but not essential personally i think its a bit of a gimmicy product. hope this helps


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Damon,

If you can hang on for 3 weeks, you're welcome to have a trial with my Zaino gear as I'll be giving the products their first proper try-out; will PM you.

Andy


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

isherdholi said:


> Maybe try some Duragloss - much cheaper and easier to use, and pretty good results. I haven't tried it yet, but alot of people have given it some very good reviews, including the well respected Dave KG: -
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=75387


already done it mate - my Audi is wearing it right now as i got some just before Dave 



Neil_S said:


> Ease of use wise Zaino is very easy to use, if it isn't, you are doing something wrong.
> 
> I have used the duragloss sealants on my alloys and it was easy to use, but I wouldn't put this down as a huge advantage on the Zaino.


Neil - only meant because there is no drying time, works in any conditions etc, but not actually anything different in terms of use... Zaino has my ideal as it can be layered in 1 session. My benchmark for ease of use though is the WOWA stuff like Ultima....



Ronnie said:


> Zaino is good but TBH I would just get Z8 for topping up as it will make what ever LSP u have on take on a Zaino finish. the Z3 is very good. initally all u need is Z2 pro,(ZFX as well if u want) and Z6 (dilute 1:1 with distilled water). CS is all right but not essential personally i think its a bit of a gimmicy product. hope this helps


thats certainly an option Ronnie, although CS is tempting as i really like the WOWA angle, although the more I read the more I hear that most of the look comes from Z2...

For once I'm going to wait and see, which is sooooo unlike me. I know i will get some eventually as i just have to try it out


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Stop being a girl and get some.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

paddy328 said:


> Stop being a girl and get some.


:lol: - oh alright then....

hows the back matey?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

True Damon its the prep and the Z2 where the bling comes from!!!! one thing nobody has mentioned is that the prep is very important with Zaino as it will show the swirls in good light!

Personally i rate it enough to say if u dont like it I will buy it off you!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Ive put two coats of Z2 on the car and its the best it ever looked get some Damon


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Ronnie said:


> True Damon its the prep and the Z2 where the bling comes from!!!! one thing nobody has mentioned is that the prep is very important with Zaino as it will show the swirls in good light!
> 
> Personally i rate it enough to say if u dont like it I will buy it off you!





RosswithaOCD said:


> Ive put two coats of Z2 on the car and its the best it ever looked get some Damon


you're not helping :lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I want some now too 

Damn you all


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

The back is much better now mate.


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Hopefully in the next couple of days i will have the M3 machine polish completed as its been with me for over 2 weeks now and as you know i have resisted the urge to use my samples for anything else so there should be something for you to see in the flesh when your passing....or even have a go on it yourself if your about.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

paddy328 said:


> The back is much better now mate.


Wish I could say the same think ive pulled something in my back while :buffer: the car.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Krystal-Kleen said:


> Hopefully in the next couple of days i will have the M3 machine polish completed as its been with me for over 2 weeks now and as you know i have resisted the urge to use my samples for anything else so there should be something for you to see in the flesh when your passing....or even have a go on it yourself if your about.


around all week now mate - the 'friend' doing my patio all week has put it off until next week so i have not a lot to do.....

need a hand?


----------



## buja (Apr 22, 2008)

hmm im a bit confused, without the zfx, z2pro can only be done one layer in a day yeah ? 
also, instead of applying with the cotton / mf applicator, can I do it via the g220 with a red/blue finessing pad ?


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

buja said:


> hmm im a bit confused, without the zfx, z2pro can only be done one layer in a day yeah ?
> also, instead of applying with the cotton / mf applicator, can I do it via the g220 with a red/blue finessing pad ?


Z2 needs 24 hours to cure betwen layers, however if you use ZFX you can put up to three layers down, about an hour apart per 24 hours, it is basically a catalyst to make it cure quicker.

The other advantage is you don't have to put a base down such as AIO if you are using ZFX.

I see no advantage in using a PC than by hand, in fact due to the nature of Zaino and how little you have to use it would prob waste a hell of a lot more product than by hand.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Quick question... say if you use 3 x Z2 with ZFX then Z8, can you add further layers of Z2 afterwards, on top of Z8?


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Quick question... say if you use 3 x Z2 with ZFX then Z8, can you add further layers of Z2 afterwards, on top of Z8?


You can top it with turtlewax if you want, so yes you can top Z8 with Z2 :car:


----------

